# Codename for Note 2



## scubaz71

I cannot find anywhere the codename for the Note 2 on VZW. I know when I had the Nexus it was the toro but I cannot find one for the Note 2. Can someone help me out here.

Thanks.


----------



## dickenam

scubaz71 said:


> I cannot find anywhere the codename for the Note 2 on VZW. I know when I had the Nexus it was the toro but I cannot find one for the Note 2. Can someone help me out here.
> 
> Thanks.


Thread moved to General. Please use the Development section for ROM/kernel releases only. Thanks!


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/L900_Info
SPH-L900


----------



## MistaWolfe

4lph4num3r1c said:


> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/L900_Info
> SPH-L900


No. Just no. That is for Sprint.

t0ltevzw or i605. That is as close to a "sholes" equivalent that I've seen...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c

MistaWolfe said:


> No. Just no. That is for Sprint.
> 
> t0ltevzw or i605. That is as close to a "sholes" equivalent that I've seen...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Oops. Wrong version.


----------



## CyDetrakD

Just to let you know Codename Android is just a renamed version of the great awesome rom Aokp by Team Kang. It's officially supported by them by Verizon just saying.


----------



## akellar

CyDetrakD said:


> Just to let you know Codename Android is just a renamed version of the great awesome rom Aokp by Team Kang. It's officially supported by them by Verizon just saying.


Thanks for resurrecting a 6 month old thread to point out something that had nothing to do with the thread.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

